# They Say, I Say



## Vytautas (Jun 7, 2006)

Gerald Graff and Cathy Birkenstein´s They Say, I Say was a required text in my English classes and helped me to write better as well as read better. They suggest that the methods they use could be used for any discipline so applications could be made to apologetics. The meaning of the title of the book comes from one of the many templates they use for composition which are writing prompts that help you generate what you want to say which are strictly for structuring your argument by first mapping your claims relative to others. Your own argument will not make sense unless you are responding to another person, hence the "˜they say´ so that writing is being in conversation with people by engaging the voice of the other. There are a lot of other helps that they provide.

Here is a link to order the book: http://search.barnesandnoble.com/booksearch/isbnInquiry.asp?z=y&isbn=0393924092&itm=2


----------

